# parker sidekick xp owner sign in



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife owns a pink sidekick xp. It has the same synprene grip as my Parker and she likes it. You always buy the walnut grip from Parker and switch it out if she doesn't like the synprenes tacky feeling. We set hers up with a trophy ridge sight and a whisker biscuit and beman arrows. She had little to no experience with bows before she got it. I wouldn't even flinch if she tried to shoot a deer at 35 yards now. As for the draw, she found it could easy to draw compared to a few other bows.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

slow1000rider03 said:


> My wife owns a pink sidekick xp. It has the same synprene grip as my Parker and she likes it. You always buy the walnut grip from Parker and switch it out if she doesn't like the synprenes tacky feeling. We set hers up with a trophy ridge sight and a whisker biscuit and beman arrows. She had little to no experience with bows before she got it. I wouldn't even flinch if she tried to shoot a deer at 35 yards now. As for the draw, she found it could easy to draw compared to a few other bows.


glad the hear you have your wife as bowhunting & shooting partner. i'm really looking forward to buy this bow for my girlfriend so we can shoot and hunting together. what is the poundage did you get for your wife anyway?


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

iswandy said:


> glad the hear you have your wife as bowhunting & shooting partner. i'm really looking forward to buy this bow for my girlfriend so we can shoot and hunting together. what is the poundage did you get for your wife anyway?


I bought her the 30-40lb bow. But if you check out Parkers website you'll see you can send the bow back to them and for 50 bucks they will upgrade the limbs to 40-50. She has a very small frame so I wasn't sure how far she could go. I started her at 34 pounds and every few days made one turn on the poundage. She maxed it out in three weeks! Im gonna let her hunt it at 40 lbs this year and send it out after seasons over since shes gotten good with it now. Might wanna stay away from the hostage rest, I've heard bad things bout it on all bows. And yes I'm glad shes shooting too. Instead of leaving her to go shoot she just goes along and has a great time. She can't wait to hunt this year, she just went a bought a blind for herself, I'm gonna tape the first one.:thumb:


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

yep, I did put hostage rest on my sbxt before, and it's just stay for 1 day. reason, 
1. vanes clearance issue
2. those brush will not last long 

i'm using QAD ultra rest on my bow and it's work great, just bit work during arrow tuning


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

I kept hearing the hostage was damaging the arrows. I went with the whisker biscuit for her since they are so user friendly, can't really mess it up. I wasn't sure I was gonna like the synprene grip, since I've always shot a walnut grip but it turns out its pretty cool. My hand doesn't slip plus you never realize your even holding the bow. I havent quite found the right stabalizer for my wifes bow but I keep seeing everyone having parts dipped to match so I think I'm gonna go that route. What draw are you gonna start your girlfriend.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

check her arm span the other day, after divide it with 2.5, I think she will have 23.5" draw. But there is another problem, she's right handed (writing, carry things) but left eye dominant . this is tough decision for me to teach her shooting right hand bow


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well the good thing with the Sidekick you can change the draw length from 18 to 28 inches without a bow press. With the left eye dominant I have no idea. I think I saw a thread under archery discussion that was talking bout that. Which way does she shoot guns?


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

she's never shoot a gun before, not even now.


----------



## Kittywolf13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Is the bow a surprise gift? If not you could take her to a pro shop and see what they suggest for her left eye dominance...or just let her try out both left and right handed bows and see whats most comfortable for her? I'm new so i dont know much about suggestions on which bows. I just purchased a parker buckshoot, because its light and easy...its a 30-40# with an 18-28 draw length or something like that. its nice and broad....i shoot at a 25 draw length.  hope this helps a little.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

i'll bring her to archery center to see if she pulling right hand or left hand  I remember last time we have archers who's right handed & left eye dominant as her, and end up with right hand bow, he use eye patch for first few weeks until he get use with right eye to aiming :wink:


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

opps. double post


----------

